# Now I am in trouble



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I lived here with the same well setup for 20 plus years and never, I mean NEVER had problems. Now my water is froze. I think its in the main line. I have a well, then about 150' is a hydrant, then it goes into the house. Well, there is water at the well, checked the pump, its pumping, turn on the hydrant and no water. I was told that maybe its because of the 18" of snow we got. Then the 2 days of rain on top of that soaked the ground and then the past 3 nights the wind was really whipping through here and the temp without the wind was like below 32. Maybe the ground is so wet and coupled with the strong cold winds froze the main line. I dont know, but the next few days is supposed to be about 45, so we will see. Problem is too I cant take off work, and I work till 5:30, then its an hour back home so its like 6:30 something to 7. Dark, cold, hungry and tired. 

Damn, I need a beer!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Oh...
It don't sound good Bill...

Is it a metal line?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I really doubt your froze after three days of 30 degree temps. How deep is the line? If anything the snow should have insulated it and really wet ground typically doesn't freeze until it gets cold, like negative numbers cold.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck with that Bill. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry bout the quick add on but do you know you have water coming from the pump, you could have a spun shaft on the pump, you'll feel and hear the motor vibrations but no water. I'd do an amp draw and see what that thing is pulling


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Make sure all the valves are in the on position. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> I really doubt your froze after three days of 30 degree temps. How deep is the line? If anything the snow should have insulated it and really wet ground typically doesn't freeze until it gets cold, like negative numbers cold.


Problem is Bart they don't have it like us...
They probably are a lot shallower than us...
Heck go down to Florida and all they do is drag their heel across the ground and throw in a water line...:laughing:

Still the temp don't sound too bad.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Problem is Bart they don't have it like us...
> They probably are a lot shallower than us...
> Heck go down to Florida and all they do is drag their heel across the ground and throw in a water line...:laughing:
> 
> Still the temp don't sound too bad.



Yup, we do. :drink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You should call a plumber.












;-)


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I Agree*



Killertoiletspider said:


> You should call a plumber.
> 
> ;-)


 
I agree, you got big troubles 

call a plumber


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Oh Oh...
> It don't sound good Bill...
> 
> Is it a metal line?


180 psi black plastic pipe



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Good luck with that Bill. Let me know how that works out for you.


Sure will!



Ron The Plumber said:


> Make sure all the valves are in the on position. :laughing:


Valves? There is a valve?




Redwood said:


> Problem is Bart they don't have it like us...
> They probably are a lot shallower than us...
> Heck go down to Florida and all they do is drag their heel across the ground and throw in a water line...:laughing:
> 
> Still the temp don't sound too bad.


My line was put in before I moved in, so there is no telling how deep it is in areas



Killertoiletspider said:


> You should call a plumber.
> 
> Cant KTS, I am way too expensive!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> 180 psi black plastic pipe


Well that rules out the zap zap...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Well that rules out the zap zap...


Mutton shame aint it?


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

If it is frozen, is there any way you could disconnect line and run a 1/4" plastic tubing, like the cheap ice maker tubing through it and jet the line with warm water and a small pump, such as a Wayne pump, and bush down to the 1/4" tubing. If it is frozen this would possibly melt the ice and jet the line out. Had to do this a few weeks ago when we had the extremely cold weather here and I was using cold water. Worked like a charm. The piping was the 200# pure core 1", and had to go approximately 30 feet. Had no fittings to deal with where it was frozen, so that helped a lot. It just takes a little patience and a shop vac to keep the water cleaned up that is coming back while you do the jetting. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe you can get jrsaltz's buddy to come by with his jetter and send it through the line for you...:laughing:

Of course you will want to chlorinate the line afterwards...:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We get below 32 degree weather for 3 or 4 days and nights straight once in a while. The ground never really tightens up much below 4 to 6 inches. 

While it could be frozen, I doubt it. Maybe a fitting something where it enters the bldg. 

Why not push some compressed air into the line from the house, back to the well?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I just checked the pump.
Jacuzzi Hurricane 
1/2 HP
115 volt
24.0 peak amp draw
9.7 continuous amp

We tried to blow air through the yard hydrant hoping to hear it come out at the pitiless adapter, but it did not. So, with the peak amp draw and running amp I feel these are normal for a pump which is working fine, but with no air coming through from the hydrant tells me that this is the one time in 25 years that it is frozen. Thats why this summer it will be re done and set at 24" below grade. I know it wont do it again!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Its froze between the well and hydrant. This I know because we just installed an adapter on the hydrant and connected my air compressor to it and dis connected it from under the house. After pumping in about 140 psi a big slab of ice shot out. So, I capped it off under the house and removed the pump from the pitless adapter and have the line charged with 140 psi from the hydrant to the well. I will leave it for about an hour, then dis connect the air and re hook the pump to try to push it back towards the house. I cant stand being without water and hope this does it


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

180 psi pipe w/ 140 psi air in cold weather?


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Saw quite of bit of this stuff in December, and we're pretty avid about doing 2 foot burials here. Problem is, home owners change the final grades after installs, and THEN the weather gets cold.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You should call a plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them plumbers are expensive. call a handy hack they work cheap


----------

